# Pictures of my little "patients". I am more amused than they!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I might look cute, but I am not appreciating this ridiculous idea of a hospital gown...










Hey Drama Queen...you are blocking me in the picture...










I am still just thinking about what we possibly could have done wrong to deserve this...










I am glad that you are not biting me today when I attempt my aggressive grooming ritual on you. You MUST finally be feeling better!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww they are the cutest little patients! I love their gowns, hehe. So glad Hope seems to be feeling better too, yay!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks. Back to the vet she went today. Got some ointment and then I made the gowns from onesies to keep them form licking their stitches. 

Hope has not let Ruby anywhere near her since Friday. That is very unusual. She nipped at her if she tried. The fact that they are sharing a bed again tells me that she is feeling more herself!

This is them now, napping. I should be doing the same. They have worn me out!
I hope that Roo has good spirits. I cannot imagine how you have done it these weeks!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Your pups are sooo cute! And, I love your captions 

This is my favorite:



jesuschick said:


> Hey Drama Queen...you are blocking me in the picture...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww Karen they are soooooooo sweet. I'm glad they are feeling better. Give them hugs from us.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Thanks. Back to the vet she went today. Got some ointment and then I made the gowns from onesies to keep them form licking their stitches.
> 
> Hope has not let Ruby anywhere near her since Friday. That is very unusual. She nipped at her if she tried. The fact that they are sharing a bed again tells me that she is feeling more herself!
> 
> ...


Aww I love the napping pic! I agree it's a good sign she is starting to feel better. They are just so sweet. I hope the ointment helps. Roo sympathizes and sends healing kisses. 

As for Roo, she is in great spirits. (Week 5 now, yay) She never seems to get grumpy ever really, she's so loving and easy going, which has helped tons. The crating is wearing really thin now though and I feel so guilty having to do it. Can't wait till it's all over with.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh Karen, I so love the update on the girls spay. Thankyou! Ruby is such a loving and doting sweet sister! I hope all 3 of you get some much needed rest soon.:daisy:
Tori


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi karen ,hope and ruby so glad the worst is behind yall everybody can heal up now thanks for the pics i thought they were so sweet


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad to see they are feeling better. Love the hospital gowns!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhh....they are just precious little patients glad they are feeling better.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

they are still sooooooooo precious, even when they're sobbing!  i love them.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Hugs and puppy pats from Quigley. They are so sweet!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, they're the sweetest patients ever! I'm glad they're feeling a bit better. Before you know it they'll be fully recovered & back to their old selves!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

your 2 girls are adorable  , they look like they are feeling much better also


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Cute, cute, cute!!! Love the napping pic with their noses tucked. Sweet girls. Keep up the good work nurse Mom!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww!!! Those two are so sweet. What cuties!!
I loved the drama queen caption. That cracked me up!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! The ointment really worked and her incision looks MUCH better today. No infection and no fever which is great. Taking this extra day off work really puts my mind at ease. 

Normally, as a MAJOR gardener, I am taking this number of days off this time of year to work in the garden. That is what a lot of friends and co-workers think that I am doing. That will now be done evenings and weekends. I am cutting way back and will not be in any magazines or on any websites this season! I know that you believe and understand that my priorities have shifted! haha! 

Seriously, Hope is REALLY our drama queen and wants/needs/requires our constant attention. 

They are POLAR opposite. In every way. One barks, the other never. One demands treats, the other not. One is shy, the other never met a stranger. One is fearless and one is fearful. Ruby is sooooo low maintenance. Hope is certainly high maintenance!


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

love them in bed toghter


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So so Precious they are.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

They are so sweet! 
Glad everything went well


----------

